# Weekend Western Blizzard



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Another hard hit to the beef industry.....Drovers.

Regards, Mike

http://www.cattlenetwork.com/news/industry/feedyards-scramble-recover-blizzard


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

It has been a tough year so far for producers I feel for them. Was talking to a buddy this morning who is an AI tech does a bunch of bigger dairy farms in central WI he said a lot of heifers from here get sent to that area for raising and already they are hearing of some pretty good losses. Extremely unfortunate for these folks


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cattle prices soar! https://newsblock.io/s/5908d033eb7e50040033f3e1


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

And another article.....AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/cattle-futures-beef-prices-soar-after-blizzard-clobbers-midwest-blmg/


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Those pictures of the piles of deads are right down the road from one of my places , I never seen the likes of dead cattle strung everywhere , in 4 mile circle from my HQ there is at least 350 dead , most are mexican stockers , some yearlins and even momma cows with babies at their sides stuck in 6 ' drifts . Had 2-4'' of rain before 12''-20'' of snow then last night another 3/4 '' rain .Right around HQ I have dead cattle in every field,circles have them laying in them , hope like hell there is none in alfalfa circles that were knee high an now flat and so is most of the good wheat . We keep gathering small drifting bunches dont care what brand is on them just get everything that is alive . winds were light with gusts to 64mph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That is just plain tough to read and soak in.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I saw some pictures that were from the panhandle of TX and western Kansas that showed fully headed wheat that was laying flat and completely covered in snow as well as newly emerged corn covered in snow. I bet the corn will have to be replanted but I wonder how bad the wheat will be damaged? Crazy to think about having that kind of weather the first of May.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have several 1000 acres of wheat ,some droughted out before moisture but the rest is all headed and we will know the extend of the damage but there will be some ,we got down around 28 -29 during the blizzard , far as the alfalfa goes we were ready to start cutting may 1st but now I have no idea when it will dry out ? There has been some corn planted before this storm but I have yet seen any emerged .All the good wheat and alfalfa is laying flat right now , if stem is not broken it should stand up some . This is the 3rd time I have seen it snow here in May, but this is the 1st blizzard I ever seen in May here.


----------

